
Show HN: Sleeper – An ambient new tab browser extension for Firefox and Chrome - scotato
https://sleeper.fyi
======
leshokunin
It’s pretty! Now that Edge Chromium is good, would you consider adding a
proper extension for it? Would be nicer than adding the Chrome extension.

~~~
scotato
Will do, just submitted it, I'll get the Microsoft store link added to the
site once it's published!

~~~
leshokunin
Thanks. I didn't realize I'd have to abandon the quick links functionality of
the new start page. Now I have to choose between pretty tab and functional
tab. I'd use this as a screen saver on my second screen, but I think it syncs
my extension setup across browsers.

